# Stopping the pill...



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

As you know i am not allowed to take the pill anymore. Am i to expect my period when i would usuually have it while on the pill? Or is it going to mess up my body clock?I am going to italy in a month (just had a period) and my IBS is affected by my period. Oh lord. Its going to be awful.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I would finish the current pack that you are on. You should stay pretty regular.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I mean, i just have finished a pack. I'm going solo now.


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

Spliff, I was on the pill for 8 1/2 years. I went off the pill in June for much happier reasons (going to try to get pregnant this fall),and right now I am having my first period after the pill (not counting the period immediately after I stopped the pill--that was still controlled by the hormones, just as your period is now).My cycle was 27 days long, and my only noticeable PMS symptoms were a bit more crankiness and major bloating. My period has gone back to being very, very heavy, like it was pre-BCP. Here's the bad news: unfortunately, my IBS is really bad. I am mostly IBS-C (sometimes swing between C and D), and I took the pill continuously to help with that; I have lots of problems with hemmies and fissures, and like you, my symptoms are much worse during and immediately after my period. This time, the IBS symptoms started up along with PMS (fun, fun). Though I haven't really been constipated, my fissure is back, and I have a huge hemmie. Going to the bathroom is extremely painful right now--I was in tears every time yesterday. I can't wait to get pregnant, because I'm hoping that the pregnancy hormones will help my IBS (since BCP basically trick your body into thinking your pregnant with those hormones). So, that's been my experience. I have to say, though, that I know of several women who quit BCP a couple weeks before me who still haven't gotten their period yet; one woman I know is on cycle day 46! Not everybody ovulates right away. And, if you get a period, you may not have ovulated--it could be annovulatory bleeding (just like we don't ovulate but still get a period while on BCP). It takes some women longer to clear the hormones out of their systems. My cycle seemed to return back to normal pretty quickly, but I know several women whose cycles haven't. That may actually be a good thing for you in your situation, as those left-over hormones may help keep things in control. Good luck, and I hope you have fun in Italy.


----------



## mich2002 (Jan 14, 2002)

I went off the pill about 3 months ago first period came about a week later then got another period about 2 weeks later and then got a couple of days of 'black stuff' last period came 28 days after the black stuff and it seems to have settled into some type of a rhythm - spoke to some friends who have gone off the pill before and apparently its normal for your body to be out of whack for about 3 months but just make sure you've got tampons etc with you on the trip and dont worry about it - Italy will be wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2002)

You'll be fine Spliffie..be confident of that.I went off a few months ago. The first cycle had extremely tender breasts for about a week. That happened only the one time with normal length of cycle and flow. Have had period every 27 days since went off. Last two months had slight increase in flow but no change in duration; duration still same as when on the pill. The 3rd month had a longer cramping time, say about 6 consecutive hours so just took it a little easy that day. But that's me!Everyone is different. Just don't worry about it. Enjoy your trip !!!


----------

